# Platine vinyle USB



## Youpispadrillejk (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous Et d'avance desolé si je poste pas dans le bon forum.
Alors voilà , je voudrais écouter voire encoder des vinyles et je me demande si une platine USB me permettrait de faire ça directement . En gros je cherche une solution genre je branche la platine sur un port USB et je peux écouter via les enceintes de l'ordinateur . Je me pose cette question parce que j'ai vu des platines USB avec sorties audio donc j'imagine qu'il faut ensuite la relier à un système ampli-enceintes ? Comme vous pouvez le constater je suis un peu largué ... 
Si c'est donc possible de brancher une platine USB sur mon mac et d'écouter directement et même encoder sans rien ajouter niveau ampli , preampli , enceintes , avez vous des conseils pour l'achat ?
Merci à vous d'avance en espérant ne pas avoir été trop confus .
Fred


----------



## herszk (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour.
Pour mes vieux vinyles, j'utilise la platine ION Quick Play LP dont tu as des détails ici :

http://www.google.fr/products/catal...=_9AnUOv9JKaa1AXD5IHICg&sqi=2&ved=0CG4Q8wIwAQ

Elle dispose d'une connexion USB et d'une sortie audio que tu n'es pas obligé de connecter, avec l'appli EZ Vinyl Converter, tu peux écouter directement sur ton mac, encoder en mp3 et même en mp4 avec la dernière version de EZ


----------



## Youpispadrillejk (12 Août 2012)

Merci pour la réponse ,
En fait , je cherche une platine un peu plus élaborée avec un pitch etc pour avoir quand même un son de relativement bonne qualité , pour l'utiliser comme une platine de salon sauf que je voudrais qu'elle soit connectée à mon Mac et non à une chaîne classique que je n'ai pas, et le système d'enceinte qui est connecté au Mac est pas mal du tout .
Le but en gros est de pouvoir écouter des vinyles via le système de son du Mac , l'encodage venant en second.
Si quelqu'un a de bons retours sur une platine à moins de 200 ?
Merci en tous cas pour la réponse,je commence à y voir plus clair.
Fred


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2012)

Youpispadrillejk a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse ,
> En fait , je cherche une platine un peu plus élaborée avec un pitch etc pour avoir quand même un son de relativement bonne qualité , pour l'utiliser comme une platine de salon sauf que je voudrais qu'elle soit connectée à mon Mac et non à une chaîne classique que je n'ai pas, et le système d'enceinte qui est connecté au Mac est pas mal du tout .
> Le but en gros est de pouvoir écouter des vinyles via le système de son du Mac , l'encodage venant en second.
> Si quelqu'un a de bons retours sur une platine à moins de 200 ?
> ...



Si tu as une platine de salon, pourquoi chercher plus loin, sers t'en, ça te coutera bien moins cher qu'une platine USB (perso, j'ai numérisé tous mes vinyles avec la première version de cet accessoire associé à ma platine de salon) !


----------



## Youpispadrillejk (13 Août 2012)

Ben j'en ai pas justement et ça me semble une bonne solution si une platine USB peut fonctionner comme une platine classique par l'intermédiaire du Mac .
Merci en tous cas


----------



## KERRIA (16 Août 2012)

...laquelle "ION" ?..parce que la petite portable..vraiment nul même si la tête de lecture est acceptable..

Pour ma part..comme IMACOUNET, j'ai fini par utiliser ma platine de salon de bonne gamme en lui adjoingant un convertisseur RIAA..

Si pas ça il en existe des quantités sur le marché...mais attention la qualité va un peu avec le tarif...mais tout dépend de ce que tu écoutes aussi...et de ta chaîne de reproduction....

Le bonsoir...


----------

